# LL Bean's "Lifetime Guarantee"



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

I find it to be great.  Never had a problem dealing with them, but I wonder if their gear is not as good quality as a result  :-? 

Have seen some folks who kind of abuse the rule...which is too bad.  

Your thoughts?


----------



## hammer (May 6, 2005)

Works great for me.  I live down the road from a factory outlet store so I don't even have to mail the items back.

I would not take something back just because I wore it out, though...that just drives up the prices for everybody and it's not right IMO.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 6, 2005)

Bean's products are of very high quality..that's how they can do the lifetime quarantee. 

Like all return's policy it's not always as black and white as it appears. If you don't have your receipt, either in person or shipping your return, you will have a problem. Not everything returned is credited/reimbursed for the full amount.

I work in the OFC(Order Fullfillment Center) in Freeport. It's a huge building. Across from this building is the Returns Building, it's pretty big too. Lots of people in there intaking returns, especially after the holidays, evaluating them and sending them on for disposition. 

If you send them your boots that you bought 20 years ago, have the receipt, and are worn out from regular use...you will get a new pair. If you return your boots after 2 years and are worn out cause you work on an asphalt crew...maybe not. 

BTW..LL Bean is a great company to work for. Much better than the ski resorts I have worked for.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> Bean's products are of very high quality..that's how they can do the lifetime quarantee.
> 
> Like all return's policy it's not always as black and white as it appears. If you don't have your receipt, either in person or shipping your return, you will have a problem. Not everything returned is credited/reimbursed for the full amount.
> 
> ...



Cool!  Inside link at LL Bean!  Is this a new job?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 6, 2005)

LL Beaner Since 1984


----------



## MichaelJ (May 6, 2005)

A close friend of mine bought a winter jacket one November on our annual trip up there. She froze all winter. The following year, she exchanged the jacket with no problems whatsoever and paid the difference for a better jacket. She spent this past winter toasty warm and wonderfully happy.

We will continue to head up there every year and spend a ton of money.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 6, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> ski_resort_observer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would have been my 5th season, work from Oct-Jan but spent August-April up in Vermont. Already set for returning to Bean in Oct.


----------



## smitty77 (May 11, 2005)

I buy my more expensive gear there for this very reason.  If I'm going to spend $200+ for a Gore-tex rain jacket, I want someone to stand behind it.  I had a bad experience with EMS's System III fabric in a torrential downpour.  The people at EMS just kind of shrugged their shoulders at the problem so I went to LL Bean for the replacement and have returned to buy other gear.

Max has a few good LL Bean return stories to tell.  I once asked a clerk in Freeport if the guarantee is truly "lifetime", and she told me its not a "lifetime" guarantee, but a guarantee that you will like it and be satisfied with it's performance for as long as you own it.

Either way, they've earned my business.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

And someone answered, "who is LL Bean?" :roll:


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2005)

http://news.alpinezone.com/4314/


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2005)

Cool article.    Got worried when I saw the title...was like, "LL Bean is buying ASC?" :roll:


----------



## kokopu (May 23, 2005)

*LL Bean's "Lifetime Guarantee" - must be better than Gore-tex's*

Haven't tried their gurantee; but, not wanting to hijack the thread had a very bad experience recently with Gore-tex that others may find a useful related warning.  Their "lifetime" guarantee on their jackets can be as low as "2 - 5 years" (http://www.outside.co.uk/care_waterproofs.htm).  :-? 

I had an expensive top-of-the-line parka in excellent condition and only 5 years old delaminate on me recently ("Kathmandu" brand).  After fishing unsuccessfully for reasons why it was my fault they agreed to only pay out half as I had had it for half of the "lifetime guarantee".  Half that it of the original cost; not what it would cost to replace it now (more expensive now).  According to Gore and Associates own website (http://www.gore.com/fibers/english/tenara_a1b.html), it is illegal to use the term "lifetime guarantee" in Germany.  Sounds like a few more countries need to bring this element of common sense for buyer protection into law...  :-? 

(While searching the net I found some more info here http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/lamb/0004.htm.  I wonder if Michael's suit was made of Gore-tex?)


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2005)

*Re: LL Bean's "Lifetime Guarantee" - must be better than Gore-tex's*



			
				kokopu said:
			
		

> Haven't tried their gurantee; but, not wanting to hijack the thread had a very bad experience recently with Gore-tex that others may find a useful related warning.  Their "lifetime" guarantee on their jackets can be as low as "2 - 5 years" (http://www.outside.co.uk/care_waterproofs.htm).  :-?
> 
> I had an expensive top-of-the-line parka in excellent condition and only 5 years old delaminate on me recently ("Kathmandu" brand).  After fishing unsuccessfully for reasons why it was my fault they agreed to only pay out half as I had had it for half of the "lifetime guarantee".  Half that it of the original cost; not what it would cost to replace it now (more expensive now).  According to Gore and Associates own website (http://www.gore.com/fibers/english/tenara_a1b.html), it is illegal to use the term "lifetime guarantee" in Germany.  Sounds like a few more countries need to bring this element of common sense for buyer protection into law...  :-?
> 
> (While searching the net I found some more info here http://www.usatoday.com/money/perfi/columnist/lamb/0004.htm.  I wonder if Michael's suit was made of Gore-tex?)



Welcome to the boards, kokopu.  Great to have you here.   

Sounds like my experience with Gore Tex and TNF...don't get me started  :roll:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 23, 2005)

Don't forget Bean has several factory outlet stores. If I am looking for something I always check there first...can save ya a bunch of money. 

If you like music and you like the sound of the word free...Bean has a series of free concerts all summer long right outside the main store in Freeport.


----------



## cbcbd (May 27, 2005)

Haven't bought too much gear, but I've had this backpack for about 15 years now. The inner coating is flaking off and the zippers work only in one direction. I still use it constantly and I have filled it with tons of things including 30lbs of weights. I use it for carrying groceries, dayhiking, clothes/things for the weekend, just about anything. It still hasn't fallen apart, the pads are still comfortable, the reflective strip keeps me alive at night around cars, and it's become an indispensible piece of "gear" (in quotes because it feels like it's more like an individual to me now) over the years.
I'm very satisfied with the use I'm getting out of it, but I'm afraid that I must've displaced the receipt after 15 years


----------



## smitty77 (May 27, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> I'm very satisfied with the use I'm getting out of it, but I'm afraid that I must've displaced the receipt after 15 years


It's still worth trying to bring it back when it does finally fall apart.  I've heard (no actual experience) that the sewn-on logo is sometimes enough to get the item replaced for a similar item.  Always worth a try.

Smitty


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 30, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> cbcbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I've found that it works.  Yesterday I had to go to Augusta for a business meeting, so I made some time in the morning to stop in Freeport to see if they would exchange my LL Bean rain jacket.  The Gore-Tex was no longer breathing and it had developed a minor leak in one of the seams.  The clerk took a look at the jacket and asked if I wanted to try washing it with Nikwax to resore the Gore-Tex, or if I wanted another coat.  I told him I would like an exchange.  No hassels, no argument, nothing.  Since I didn't have a receipt, he looked up the price I paid for the coat in 1995 ($139) and cut me a gift certificate for that amount.  The whole process took about 5 minutes.

Armed with my credit I hunted for a new jacket.  I found one very similar for $145, but reduced 30% to $101.50.  I said "Sweet!" and also picked up a pair of $39 rain pants to use up the rest of the credit.  I was also smart and bought the Nikwax cleaner and restorer to keep my new jacket (and the wife's) working like they should.

They may be pricey, but they sure stand behind that 100% satisfaction guarantee.

Smitty


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 30, 2005)

Guess who has a $50 gift certificate for LL Bean??

Guess who's going to ME on vacation very soon??

Any suggestions as to what I should get? :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 30, 2005)

I could use some boots. I take an 11.5- nothing too heavy, maybe some nice midweights, waterproof not a necessity.


----------

